# to blow clear work cloths, gas pipeline



## lizbet

Ayuda!!! Es un manual de maquinas *Equipo de seguridad para gas comprimido

****Never using oxigen to replace compression air **to **blow clear work cloths, gas pipeline* or use *pressure test and air-powered *tools air source

Mi intento fallido 

No use el oxígeno del aire comprimido para limpiar las ropas de trabajo, la tubería de gas (Gasoducto) o utilizar herramienta de aire de alimentación a una fuente de aire. 

-----
Realmente no sé que si esta bien o no, o si se utiliza gasoducto (aunque lo dudo)
o si es que la indicación es NO usar el oxigeno de aire comprimido... 

Please! help me


----------



## Simio

¿Estás traduciendo del español al inglés, o viceversa?


----------



## k-in-sc

That English is the original?  I can't understand it.


----------



## Simio

k-in-sc said:


> That English is the original?  I can't understand it.



I'm really not sure... The Spanish is certainly a lot better, and the title of the source is in Spanish, all of which suggests the Spanish is the original. But then again, most people tend to put the source first and their translation second - plus the OP is unsure whether to use "gasoducto", which suggests the Spanish is the translation! *shrug*


----------



## phantom2007

lizbet said:


> *
> **Never using oxigen to replace compression air **to **blow clear work cloths, gas pipeline* or use *pressure test and air-powered *tools air source




Nunca utilice oxígeno para limpiar por soplado la ropa de trabajo, las tuberías de gas o para pruebas de presión o como fuente de aire comprimido para herramientas neumáticas.


----------



## k-in-sc

Cloths: trapos
Clothes: ropa


----------



## phantom2007

OH!! Thanks!

Then 

"Nunca utilice oxígeno para limpiar por soplado paños de limpieza, las  tuberías de gas o para pruebas de presión o como fuente de aire  comprimido para herramientas neumáticas"


----------



## k-in-sc

But it may have meant "clothes." The original is so bad there's no telling.


----------



## phantom2007

Yes indeed. 

What about using something more general as "tejidos", tuberías de gas etc...


----------



## lizbet

k-in-sc said:


> That English is the original?  I can't understand it.




 (Estuve sin internet así que no me podía conectar) The english is the original but I know that it's strange the grammar and all of it... The Chinese translate it... and I'm translating to spanish, but it's so difficult...


----------



## lizbet

phantom2007 said:


> OH!! Thanks!
> 
> Then
> 
> "Nunca utilice oxígeno para limpiar por soplado paños de limpieza, las tuberías de gas o para pruebas de presión o como fuente de aire comprimido para herramientas neumáticas"



^^ thank u 
Me has ayudadoooo muchísimoooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Lo que me pasa con este Manual es que mi jefe me pidio que lo tradujera pero viene de China, los chinos lo tradujeron al inglés y es terriblemente insoportable enterderlo (aveces claro) 

 gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## lizbet

Simio said:


> I'm really not sure... The Spanish is certainly a lot better, and the title of the source is in Spanish, all of which suggests the Spanish is the original. But then again, most people tend to put the source first and their translation second - plus the OP is unsure whether to use "gasoducto", which suggests the Spanish is the translation! *shrug*




Im sorry simio but it's the orginal  for that reason its so difficult for me to translate...the chinene people translate from Chinese to English and my boss needs to Spanish... and about the title I put it in spanish for more information (because always ask me for context)


----------



## Simio

lizbet said:


> Im sorry simio but it's the orginal  for that reason its so difficult for me to translate...the chinene people translate from Chinese to English and my boss needs to Spanish... and about the title I put it in spanish for more information (because always ask me for context)



I can understand why you were struggling!  

Phantom's translation looks pretty good to me...


----------



## lizbet

Well I know that, I just answered. it's that so


----------

